# My newest temp foster Lucky pic heavy--Adopted



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

This is my new temp foster. His name is Lucky. We got him from an owner surrender. He is a handsome boy 11 mo old. He was a christmas present to a grown son from his parents. The husband and wife lived out of state and in the military. When the husband deployed the wife left him and she brought him back to his parents. They are elderly and unable to take care of him and turned him into the rescue. Such a handsome boy and looks just like Bama but red. Not dominate at all and gets along with everyone from the dogs to the cats. He has a guy that is coming tonight to look at him and has been approved to adopt so if him and his dog get along with Luck, he will be going home tonight.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh Ms. Carol, you got another cutie! I love your backyard!! To bad more of texas isnt a tropical enviroment. I'd be covered in Palms and Nanner trees...


- Brandon


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh he is a beauty! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good looking boy!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

You've been getting so many red heads lately! Lucky is another beauty, I hope that he lives up to his name and won't be in your care for long!


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

He is a great looking guy - hope he gets to go to his forever home tonight.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

What a good looking boy! Hope he gets his new home soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope he gets adopted too because I have a long term foster coming on Sunday. My new foster is named Joey and has a horrendous story. When you hear his story you will cry. I wont tell you now. Lucky is a real sweetheart and I think it will work out with his new daddy.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Let's hope Lucky is Lucky tonight!! He is pawsome.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I hope all goes well tonight. If not, it sounds like he will go fast. Good work Carol!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a handsome boy. I hope everything goes well for him tonight and that he finds his forever home.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, fingers crossed that this handsome youngster finds his forever home this evening, especially with you getting a new fella!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow, if only he was in Virginia 

Someone is getting a very special little guy here. I can tell it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Carol, please dont forget to let us know how it goes....I hope Lucky gets his forever home tonight!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

Carol

Lucky is just gorgeous!!! Bet he gets adopted tonight!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

He is handsome!!! Hope he goes to his new home tonight!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a handsome boy!! Thanks for helping him find his furever home!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lucky is now adopted and his new name is Petey. He has a really nice Dad with a big 4 legged brother named Wes. He was headed to Petsmart to pick up some toys and food. And tomorrow going to the beach as he is going to be living in St Augustine. The guy adopting him said Wes is unsure around new dogs but it was like they were best friends seeing each other again. And Lucky (petey) was protective of him when Bama got out to say hello. He stood in front of his brother and barked at Bama. It was cute because before that he was submissive before. They trotted out of the house side by side. His new dad said he wanted another dog and joked he got a dog for his dog. I think we all know how that is. I did tell him about us so maybe he will join.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Petey*

Petey is a nice name and it sounds like he found a wonderful human and canine family and it's because you fostered him!!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hooray for Lucky Petey!!!!!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Carol...what wonderful news!!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Some things are just meant to be, and this sounds like one of them. have a GREAT new life Petey!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Way to go Carol! Excellent!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great job!!! A very happy ending for Petey!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, another golden saved....you are terrific!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love the name Petey. What a happy story.  I'm glad Petey found a new dad and a new brother!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GREAT Happy endings like this make being in Rescue all so worthwhile!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

He is so handsome! I love that red color. Glad to hear he has a new home


----------

